# RIAA gets owned! $675k fine levied on BC student reduced by 90%



## Oasus (Jul 11, 2010)

http://torrentfreak.com/judge-slams-riaa-675k-fine-ruled-unconstitutional-100709/


----------



## Tycho (Jul 12, 2010)

*"Even if he could pay it, none of the money â€“ be it $675,000, or $67,500 â€“ would find its way into the pockets of the artists whose songs were involved. The RIAA told TorrentFreak that the damages will be used to fund new anti-piracy campaigns instead."*

...

They're essentially pocketing it.  Just like any good criminal syndicate would.


----------



## Oasus (Jul 12, 2010)

Tycho said:


> *"Even if he could pay it, none of the money â€“ be it $675,000, or $67,500 â€“ would find its way into the pockets of the artists whose songs were involved. The RIAA told TorrentFreak that the damages will be used to fund new anti-piracy campaigns instead."*
> 
> ...
> 
> They're essentially pocketing it.  Just like any good criminal syndicate would.



yes indeed, which is why I would love to see someone call bullshit on them and for everything they worked for to seriously blow up in their face.

If even half the money they got went to artists, I wouldnt take issue with this.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 13, 2010)

What I want to see are countersuits against the RIAA, for something or other.  Not choosy.  Just something to piss them off.  Or maybe just someone legally tearing them a new asshole in court, that'd be sufficient.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jul 13, 2010)

Tycho said:


> They're essentially pocketing it.  Just like any good criminal syndicate would.


 
Well this was never about artists not getting their money.  Artists barely make anything off of CD sales anyway.  Most of their money comes from touring and merchandise.  The record companies are the ones losing money here.

I'm shocked the RIAA is still dealing with these lawsuits though.  I thought they gave up cause it was costing them more money to sue these people than they were actually getting.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 13, 2010)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> I'm shocked the RIAA is still dealing with these lawsuits though.  I thought they gave up cause it was costing them more money to sue these people than they were actually getting.


 
It gets their lawyers hard.  :V


----------

